# Rifle Access



## FreebirdII (Feb 25, 2006)

Is there any public acces points downstream from Omer to the mouth at the bay? :help:Thanks.


----------



## Riverkeeper (Mar 27, 2006)

Sure are. Get a map, you'll need it and they are obvious, so I should not need to mention more.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I believe closest you can get to mouth is the road that runs across from old state to hale rd. (M-65). Just a bridge that crosses it. Is a paved road. Always thought of putting in boat at pine, and running over to rifle, but not sure how far or how shallow it is out there.


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ralph Smith said:


> I believe closest you can get to mouth is the road that runs across from old state to hale rd. (M-65). Just a bridge that crosses it. Is a paved road. Always thought of putting in boat at pine, and running over to rifle, but not sure how far or how shallow it is out there.


You can make it to the mouth of the rifle but your not getn a boat in there.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Richard6908 said:


> You can make it to the mouth of the rifle but your not getn a boat in there.


Can you drop me a pm, on how. I know the old channel I think you can, but I thought it was all private at mouth where it is now.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Ralph Smith said:


> I believe closest you can get to mouth is the road that runs across from old state to hale rd. (M-65). Just a bridge that crosses it. Is a paved road. Always thought of putting in boat at pine, and running over to rifle, but not sure how far or how shallow it is out there.


 
What mouth? The rifle just disperses into a vast areas of marsh and cattails and isn't even distinguishable. Perhaps if the water comes up three feet......


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

ScavengerMan said:


> What mouth? The rifle just disperses into a vast areas of marsh and cattails and isn't even distinguishable. Perhaps if the water comes up three feet......


 never been there, but the steel must swim up through somewhere.


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

ScavengerMan said:


> What mouth? The rifle just disperses into a vast areas of marsh and cattails and isn't even distinguishable. Perhaps if the water comes up three feet......


LOL the rifle if you know where its at there is something that makes it distuigished


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

Haha... its just a big marsh with a little bit deeper piece of marsh where the river spreads out over. Every year it takes a different course depending on ice conditions at the point where the river pushes out all the snow melt. Ive had kings in the fall swimming through the decoys while hunting the marsh. At one point there was a really big push to put summer run steelies in the system because its the longest non dammed river on the eastern half of the state but biologists were reluctant of doing so because of the maze of very shallow warm water they would need to swim through. Hell I would still have liked to seen the results of a few summer runs in the coldwater streachs... would have made pulling streamers for trout a whole different game.


----------

